# Scottish National SEAT Meet @ Crail - 24th JULY 2011



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Just to let people know this is happening this Sunday at Crail. Sadly there is a entrance fee of £10 for the day but it should be a good day and the forecast weather wise is good :thumb: 

Some events have been lined up such as a show and shine competition, BBQ, SEAT representation & Tuning companies. Prism Detailing will be there on the day judging the Show 'N' Shine and also offering advice on the day.

Seems like quite a few of us are already going to be there on the day!

The event is on 10am till 4pm.

If you do come along drive carefully to and from the event please, leave the racing to the 1/4mile strip :thumb: You have been warned as the police will be monitoring the routes all around the area.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

yes mum


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Im only looking out for all you chickens


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

Didnt know it was at Crail, I thought it was up your way thats why i wasnt going to go!! Bummer.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

rag1873 said:


> Didnt know it was at Crail, I thought it was up your way thats why i wasnt going to go!! Bummer.


You not coming now? just do a lastminute.com


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

Got other arrangements now, got folk coming round to see about changes to the house to make my life easier. Gutted. They wanted to come today but i put them off till sunday coz i didnt think anything was on.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

rag1873 said:


> Got other arrangements now, got folk coming round to see about changes to the house to make my life easier. Gutted. They wanted to come today but i put them off till sunday coz i didnt think anything was on.


 sorry to hear this  im booking you for next year


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

Defo!! Put me down as going!!!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Forth Road Bridge Mcd's for 9am i'll be there with mkv, then head up if anyone is going see ya there or on convoy.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

leaving aberdeen at half 7  im going to be wrecked ill be up at half six to get the car ready!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Just wanted to say thank you everyone who came along today!

Wonderful day amazing weather and fantastic company 

updates to follow later


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Excellent day, good to catch up with yourself Jen, Allan, Gordon (Defined), Graham (Grizzle), Steve (MKV), Dave (Badly Dubbed) and more....the weather was amazing, and some of the cars were lovely, and well done to the guys who won the show & shine competition and recieved some Dodo Juice goodies


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

When you going to get the pics up Robert?


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Prism Detailing said:


> Excellent day, good to catch up with yourself Jen, Allan, Gordon (Defined), Graham (Grizzle), Steve (MKV), Dave (Badly Dubbed) and more....the weather was amazing, and some of the cars were lovely, and well done to the guys who won the show & shine competition and recieved some Dodo Juice goodies


Great day and a few toasty, crispy faces to boot! Grizzle and I stopped for fish and chips on the way back. Sat by the harbouur stuffing our faces.

Steve


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

mkv said:


> Grizzle and I stopped for fish and chips on the way back. Sat by the harbouur stuffing our faces.
> 
> Steve


ahhhh that was romantic eh. :argie:

:lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's my steed, only took photo's of my own you see lol.























































Washed incl wheels dried with Zaino Z6, Wipedown With Z8 drive up to Crail gave it a Z6 wipedown and Z16 on the tires and polished the exhaust, came home polished Exhuast again lol added more Z16 and wiped down with Z8 
i fankya.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I need to upload onto photobucket first......


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> I need to upload onto photobucket first......


nip on then :wave:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Just a few snaps taken from The Seat, Skoda Meet at Crail raceway.
For once we where all graced with glorious weather and was good to catch up with some very old friends and make some new ones in person. Thanks to Grizzle, Steve, Robert, Davey and not forgetting Jen. For making this a very enjoyable day with like minded individuals.

Few action shots of the day.













































































































There was also a few New Seats on display from a local dealer.










Rather tasty.









Or was it.



















Some car from the show n shine.


















































































For some reason. I had a few spectators also. Too close for real comfort. :lol:









Gordon.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh mine doesn't look that bad in the pic


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

good day yesterday weather was awesome!

my face felt tight all night


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

My lips still feel tight  I should have worn protection :lol: 

But arms, legs and face gone a deep brown colour already so happy days!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

The A4 cabby looks familiar, I'd know those swirls anywhere ...lol


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

cotter said:


> The A4 cabby looks familiar, I'd know those swirls anywhere ...lol


awful isnt it  I may have to get pay back on his BLACK R8... or maybe get the kittens to poop on his door mat


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

JenJen said:


> awful isnt it  I may have to get pay back on his BLACK R8... or maybe get the kittens to poop on his door mat


I'm only kidding - it's looking great! 

Anyway, never mind kitten poo, I've got three big dogs here, with resultant effluent - far more effective than kitten poo! You'll have to come and collect it tho, I ain't taking it in my car or the van! Lol


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

cotter said:


> I'm only kidding - it's looking great!
> 
> Anyway, never mind kitten poo, I've got three big dogs here, with resultant effluent - far more effective than kitten poo! You'll have to come and collect it tho, I ain't taking it in my car or the van! Lol


I may call ConCabs best £8quid ill ever spend :lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

The guys over on SCN havent really got many pics up yet as a rule of thumb all numberplates must be blanked so you can guess the length of time thats taking some of the guys!

Here are a few ive nicked off facebook, sadly i didnt have my camera on the day!

The guy that made the day happen... Uncle Al


































Enjoying the sun

























Me cruising home


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Some nicked from SCN (Mostly of the cars from Aberdeenshire sadly)


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Prism Detailing said:


> Excellent day, good to catch up with yourself Jen, Allan, Gordon (Defined), Graham (Grizzle), Steve (MKV), Dave (Badly Dubbed) and more....the weather was amazing, and some of the cars were lovely, and well done to the guys who won the show & shine competition and recieved some Dodo Juice goodies


Hi, i'm the guy with the white ibiza fr at crail. Have you got any tips on removing the swirling from my paintwork. Want to try and remove as much as possible without going completely ocd on it!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

^^^ Welcome to the site :wave:

If you want to try tackling the swirls yourself, I would suggest having a look at our guides to machine polishing by either DA or rotary polisher, as well as some of our other guides, which can all be found Here.

Anything else can be found by searching the forum, or if you cant find something. Just ask, theres always someone willing to help :thumb:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Mick said:


> ^^^ Welcome to the site :wave:
> 
> If you want to try tackling the swirls yourself, I would suggest having a look at our guides to machine polishing by either DA or rotary polisher, as well as some of our other guides, which can all be found Here.
> 
> Anything else can be found by searching the forum, or if you cant find something. Just ask, theres always someone willing to help :thumb:


Cheers for the welcome and the links to the guides, i'll check them out when i have enough coins to buy a da polisher lol. Was just curious what Robert thought as he saw my car in person at the show and shine and gave it first place. I would'nt of thought my car would have won, so just wondered why he thought it was worthy of first.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

rf860 said:


> Cheers for the welcome and the links to the guides, i'll check them out when i have enough coins to buy a da polisher lol. Was just curious what Robert thought as he saw my car in person at the show and shine and gave it first place. I would'nt of thought my car would have won, so just wondered why he thought it was worthy of first.


The show and shine was very limited, If i was going to be very particular on it, I would have looked for swirl free finish, but all cars had an element of swirls, well apart for the Skoda Fabia at the end which in all honest had the best paint work out of all the cars, but as it was a SEAT S&S could not accounted for. The amount of swirls in the paintwork between your car the the seconds place, was nearly on par......but the reason you won it, I struggled to find any dirt on it, checked the arches the wheels and it was spotless, a very very clean car, the red Leon which was second place, she didnt clean the car, well maybe the bodywork, but left the alloys until i was turning up to judge it and even at that had left the inside of the wheels, also the arches were encrusted with dirt. Really it was between your car and Kats, but for the reasons specified above thats why you won it......and hopefully you will get a lot of pleasure out of the Supernatural Hybrid.

What could you do to make it better, definately need to opt for a machine polish and your car could be perfect. If your wanting to do it yourself, then look at a DA Pro, being SEAT paint (VAG) potentially it will be know for being hard and working times could be quite high in comparisson to using a rotary.

I hope that has clarified why you had won


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks Robert, a friend is going to borrow me his da polisher soon along with mezerna products.


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> The show and shine was very limited, If i was going to be very particular on it, I would have looked for swirl free finish, but all cars had an element of swirls, well apart for the Skoda Fabia at the end which in all honest had the best paint work out of all the cars, but as it was a SEAT S&S could not accounted for. The amount of swirls in the paintwork between your car the the seconds place, was nearly on par......but the reason you won it, I struggled to find any dirt on it, checked the arches the wheels and it was spotless, a very very clean car, the red Leon which was second place, she didnt clean the car, well maybe the bodywork, but left the alloys until i was turning up to judge it and even at that had left the inside of the wheels, also the arches were encrusted with dirt. Really it was between your car and Kats, but for the reasons specified above thats why you won it......and hopefully you will get a lot of pleasure out of the Supernatural Hybrid.
> 
> What could you do to make it better, definately need to opt for a machine polish and your car could be perfect. If your wanting to do it yourself, then look at a DA Pro, being SEAT paint (VAG) potentially it will be know for being hard and working times could be quite high in comparisson to using a rotary.
> 
> I hope that has clarified why you had won


gutted! the skoda belongs to me  no one had said it was only seats. i understand thats fair enough but wasnt stated upon entering.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

guessing it was implied.. being a seat meet..

know the feeling of being disqualified for bending the rules though :lol:


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> guessing it was implied.. being a seat meet..
> 
> know the feeling of being disqualified for bending the rules though :lol:


nah nah i know but still just thought the show n shine was open to all. its all good though.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

ScottHmk4 said:


> nah nah i know but still just thought the show n shine was open to all. its all good though.


I think Jen having her A4 may had confused things a little


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> I think Jen having her A4 may had confused things a little


Jen has her A4 in there because I was told to park there by the organiser... If the person in charge of SNS had been on time he could have taken charge


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

It should have been open to all vag cars, as SCN did invite other VAG brands & forums along to participate and to not include them is unfair. But sounds as Robert did a good job:thumb: hope it was worth the trip


----------

